# ¿Por qué nadie me contesta a mis dudas?



## Lucio Ariel (Jul 1, 2011)

Ya he preguntado varias cosas de algunas dudas que he tenido y nadie me ha respondido, solo me respondieron una vez, ¿acaso me estan discriminando

¿Qué clase de foro es este?

¿Solo por que me vi como un tonto que no sabe nada de electrónica, es eso o que?


Me inscribí a este foro por que quiero saber más. Quiero saber como hacer diseños de proyectos electrónicos, saber como inventar y como crear nuevas formas. Además quiero saber como se arregla un televisor de plasma, como se repara un amplificador comercial, artesanal y todo eso.


Por favor denme una razón del por qué ya no responden mi pregunta.

Gracias.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 1, 2011)

Lucio Ariel dijo:


> Ya he preguntado varias cosas de algunas dudas que he tenido y nadie me ha respondido, solo me respondieron una vez, ¿acaso me estan discriminando?


Aquí no discriminamos a nadie, de hecho mas de uno, incluyendome, estamos dispuestos a ayudar a otros siempre y cuando tengamos los conocimientos... 



Lucio Ariel dijo:


> ¿Qué clase de foro es este?


Uno técnico y de primera 



Lucio Ariel dijo:


> ¿Solo por que me vi como un tonto que no sabe nada de electrónica, es eso o que?


Tal vez solo hiciste las preguntas de manera incorrecta o bien, ya alguien había tratado el tema antes que tu. Por cierto, usaste el buscador antes de hace tu consulta? 



Lucio Ariel dijo:


> Me inscribí a este foro por que quiero saber más. Quiero saber como hacer diseños de proyectos electrónicos, saber como inventar y como crear nuevas formas. Además quiero saber como se arregla un televisor de plasma, como se repara un amplificador comercial, artesanal y todo eso.


Eso se entiende, sin embargo en el foro se han tratado muchas veces esos temas, por lo que se recomienda usar el buscador antes de hacer una pregunta. En todo caso, si nadie responde, no has pensado que tal vez nadie tenga idea de como ayudarte? No se tu, pero en lo personal me molestaría que alguien me respondiera un "No lo se" como en Yahoo respuestas  solo por decir que alguien participó.



Lucio Ariel dijo:


> Por favor denme una razón del por qué ya no responden mi pregunta.


Solo te recomiendo que leas las normas de participación y en función a ellas formules mejor tus preguntas.

Saludos...


----------



## Cacho (Jul 1, 2011)

Sería muy irónico que nadie respondiera a este tema. Por suerte ya se superó ese punto 



Lucio Ariel dijo:


> Ya he preguntado varias cosas de algunas dudas que he tenido y nadie me ha respondido, solo me respondieron una vez, ¿acaso me estan discriminando...


La pregunta que tenés que plantear es al revés: ¿Por qué alguien debería responder a mis preguntas?
Si la pregunta no le interesa a ninguno de los que lee tu tema... ¿Por qué debería contestarla alguien?

El secreto está en preguntar correctamente, hacer consultas que se puedan responder sin necesidad de escribir un tratado y titular los hilos de manera atractiva.
Esto último se refiere a hacerlo descriptivo, claro y fácil de leer, no poner cosas como "Ayuda por favor" o comentarios inútiles.

¿Discriminación? Na... No me parece.


Lucio Ariel dijo:


> Por favor denme una razón del por qué ya no responden mi pregunta.


Estamos en el mismo caso: Explicá vos por qué debería alguien responder a una pregunta (sea tuya o de quien fuere).

No mires a los demás por no hacer lo que te gustaría que hicieran... A fin de cuentas, todos somos libres de elegir.

Saludos


----------



## Lucio Ariel (Jul 1, 2011)

Perdonen, es que estaba un poco disgustado y sé que no tienen la culpa ustedes y yo desquitandome


----------



## sp_27 (Jul 1, 2011)

Hola Lucio, Bienvenido al for
Aquí estamos todos para aprender, así que no hay problema


----------



## electroconico (Jul 2, 2011)

Lucio Ariel dijo:
			
		

> Buen día:
> 
> Alguno de ustedes sabes cómo se repara un celular??
> 
> ...



Tal vez porque tiras mucho aceite !! ('_')!


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 2, 2011)

Lucio Ariel dijo:


> Perdonen, es que estaba un poco disgustado y sé que no tienen la culpa ustedes y yo desquitandome


Descuida, solo tómalo con calma...  


sp_27 dijo:


> Hola Lucio, Bienvenido al *for*




```
for($a=0; $a<10; $a++){
    echo "Bienvenido al ciclo repetitivo";
}
```


----------



## Scooter (Jul 3, 2011)

Es que nos tienen manía por ser demasiado bajitos, a mi tampoco me contestan.


----------



## aguevara (Jul 4, 2011)

Lucio no se porque te quejas, recien he leido todas tus intervenciones en el foro y absolutamente todas tienen una respuesta, quiza no sea lo que quieres escuchar o quiza no despejan tus dudas pero al fin y al cabo respuestas ( y no son respuestas a la ligera), me gustaria ver que hicieras un compilado acerca de las dudas que tienes, en donde lo mejor explicado que puedas des una semblanza de lo que te hace tener preguntas.
Tal vez si te explicas mejor los demas entendamos tus requerimientos.

Saludos


----------



## Lucio Ariel (Jul 4, 2011)

Es que no hanía tenido respuestas cuando hice mis primeras preguntas, pero ahora ya tengo respuestas.

Por ejemplo en este enlace tengo una pregunta nueva: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/robot-hecho-lego-prepara-panques-59076/


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 4, 2011)

Suena como un tema interesante, pero la oración que pones al final, espanta toda posibilidad de ayuda que alguien te quiera a dar... u.u


----------



## sp_27 (Jul 4, 2011)

sp_27 dijo:


> Hola Lucio, Bienvenido al for
> Aquí estamos todos para aprender, así que no hay problema





Ratmayor dijo:


> ```
> for($a=0; $a<10; $a++){
> echo "Bienvenido al ciclo repetitivo";
> }
> ```


jajaja, , como dije en la arena, la diferencia que hace cuando sobra o falta un caracter



Lucio Ariel dijo:


> Es que no hanía tenido respuestas cuando hice mis primeras preguntas, pero ahora ya tengo respuestas.
> 
> Por ejemplo en este enlace tengo una pregunta nueva: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/robot-hecho-lego-prepara-panques-59076/


Por lo que veo es un brazo robótico con 2 grados de libertad, el robot se encarga de hacer el diseño de la panqueca, pero quien debe voltearla es el operador del robot, y debe colocarse encima de una cocina, así que no se puede decir que el robot realmente cocine, no lo veo tan complicado después de todo, bastante creativo si


----------



## Cacho (Jul 4, 2011)

Lucio Ariel dijo:


> Es que no hanía tenido respuestas cuando hice mis primeras preguntas, pero ahora ya tengo respuestas.
> 
> Por ejemplo en este enlace tengo una pregunta nueva: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/robot-hecho-lego-prepara-panques-59076/


¡Pero si eso no es una pregunta!

¿Dónde está la consulta en tu post? 
Más aún, ¿Dónde estan en general las consultas en tus posts?

Vos no estás consultando, estás intentando entablar una conversación en tus hilos. Eso va en la Sala de Charla y podrás quejarte si nadie quiere charlar con vos, pero será una queja vacía porque nadie está obligado si no le interesa hacerlo.

El hilo de los celulares (ese lo mandé yo a Moderación) era "¿Alguien sabe cómo reparar un celular cuando le pasa esto y aquello? Bueno, yo sí porque hice un curso". ¿Dónde está la consulta?

El de lo digital contra lo analógico (ese no lo mandé yo a Moderación) era "¿A ustedes cuál les resulta más fácil? ¿Cuál es su componente favorito?".

No hay consulta alguna en eso, es más bien un intento de generar una charla sobre varias cosas creando una encuesta totalmente innecesaria. No nos gustan las encuestas innecesarias. Esto que planteás no va en las secciones de electrónica, ni de programación, ni de software: Va en la Sala de Charla como una curiosidad de alguien que se puso a hacer un proyecto que de novedoso no tiene mucho, sólo es original (e impráctica) la manera de implementarlo. No hay un plano disponible, ni esquema, ni código, ni... Nada de esa máquina.
Sólo unas fotos y unos videos. Si con eso basta, el motor Bedini es una maravilla.

En resumen: Para charlar, a la Sala de Charla. Para consultas sobre temas de electrónica, a la sección del foro que corresponda.

No sé si soy claro, pero cualquier duda que te quede preguntá nomás.
Saludos


----------



## Lucio Ariel (Jul 4, 2011)

Cacho: No seas amargado, disculpa si te llamo así, pero mi intención NO es charlar. El post que puse tiene algo en relación con la electrónica, es un proyecto tu lo puedes hacer, yo lo puedo hacer y todos, por que es una máquina tipo CNC programable con pics.

Porfavor no digas que estoy charlando que esa no era mi intención. Tengo la sospecha de que aquí son algoo estrictos en cuanto al manejo de temas de electrónica.

Además eres moderador general y precisamente de eso te encargas de ver todo o no??


----------



## Lucio Ariel (Jul 4, 2011)

Por qué se toman tantas molestias en llamar la atención por cualquier cosa en este foro?

Deberían ser un poco mas "permisivos" en cuando a la libertad de expresion obviamente me refiero a la electrónica, sea o no sea charla, consulta, encuesta, queja. electricidad, o lo que sea.

En el foro de yahoo Respuestas, tienen sus normas tambien, pero son más liberales en los temas.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 4, 2011)

Lucio Ariel dijo:


> Cacho: No seas amargado, disculpa si te llamo así, pero mi intención NO es charlar.


¿Y qué tipo de respuestas esperabas que tuvieran tus hilos? ¿Qué era lo que querías aprender o despejar?
-El de los celulares.
-El de Digital vs Analógico.
-El de la máquina de Lego que hace panqueques.

Describí bien cada caso, por favor, así queda claro.


Lucio Ariel dijo:


> El post que puse tiene algo en relación con la electrónica, es un proyecto tu lo puedes hacer, yo lo puedo hacer y todos, por que es una máquina tipo CNC programable con pics.


Claro, ¿y el esquema eléctrico/electrónico? ¿Y el código del PIC?
No preguntás sobre ellos, ni aparecen publicados. Sin nada de eso, es un comentario sobre una cosa que alguien hizo y resulta curiosa. 


Lucio Ariel dijo:


> Tengo la sospecha de que aquí son algoo estrictos en cuanto al manejo de temas de electrónica.


¡Claro que sí! Como todo foro de Bordado y Tejido a Crochet que se precie de tal.


Lucio Ariel dijo:


> Además eres moderador general y precisamente de eso te encargas de ver todo o no??


No entendí esto. ¿Qué quisiste decir?.

Saludos


----------



## Scooter (Jul 4, 2011)

Pero ¿Es que es obligado que alguien responda?
A casi todo lo que he preguntado nadie respondió ¿y?
Pues será que nadie sabe o nadie tiene ganas. NO ES OBLIGATORIO


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 4, 2011)

Lucio Ariel dijo:


> Por qué se toman tantas molestias en llamar la atención por cualquier cosa en este foro?
> 
> Deberían ser un poco mas "permisivos" en cuando a la libertad de expresion obviamente me refiero a la electrónica, sea o no sea charla, consulta, encuesta, queja. electricidad, o lo que sea.
> 
> En el foro de yahoo Respuestas, tienen sus normas tambien, pero son más liberales en los temas.



La pagina de yahoo respuestas no es un foro tecnico donde se supone que los usuarios tienen un "minimo de conocimientos sobre el tema", alli cualquiera es libre de postear tenga o no que ver, y por lo mismo no es una fuente confiable de informacion

Este foro es de los mas consultados precisamente por esas restricciones de las que tanto se quieren saltar, y si las permitieramos el foro bajaria rapidamente de nivel...


----------



## sp_27 (Jul 4, 2011)

Chico3001 dijo:


> La pagina de yahoo respuestas no es un foro tecnico donde se supone que los usuarios tienen un "minimo de conocimientos sobre el tema".....


Yo tengo cuenta ahí, y he notado que por el sistema de puntajes que tienen, hay algunos que contestan un *"no lo sé"* porque así les dan 2 puntos, son muy pocos los que dan respuestas certeras

Ojalá a Andrés nunca le dé por poner algo así en el foro, inmediatamente se llenaría de usuarios de ese tipo 

Personalmente prefiero que no me respondan nada a que me respondan algo así


----------



## rash (Jul 4, 2011)

es más fácil de lo que parece.... tu pregunta, si alguien quiere constestar pues bien y si nadie quiere contestar pues también.... no hay más.... 
PD: lo de discriminación te pasastes un poco, ¿no crees?

vuelve a preguntar cuando quieras....

saludos


----------



## Imzas (Jul 4, 2011)

Lucio Ariel dijo:


> Perdonen, es que estaba un poco disgustado y sé que no tienen la culpa ustedes y yo desquitandome


No te preocupes yo ya puse a prueba la paciencia de tods muchas veces . Peroe sta bien disculparse ya que hay muchos que sacrifican su escaso tiempo altruistamente para ayudar a otros. 
Sientete como en casa, si quieres mas razones puedes leer este hilo.
Saludines.



Ratmayor dijo:


> Descuida, solo tómalo con calma...
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Rat, un bonito chiste tecnico, se relacionaba con el asunto de no buscar temas que ya estan respondidos, muy brillante.


----------



## Rage10 (Jul 4, 2011)

Mira, yo postee muchas dudas, y todas fueron respondidas, y eso, que yo también estoy empezando en lo que es electronica. No hay ningun tipo de discriminación.
Te explico que pasa, muchas veces piensan que los que responden a las preguntas en los foros son una especie de super-robot (no se si llamarlo asi) que tiene todos los conocimientos y que además estan todo el dia en el. Y no es así. 
Los que te responden son Personas, y muchas de ellas, tienen familias que alimentar, o también tienen su tiempo libre, y además no siempre tienen las respuestas a tu pregunta.

No se si me hice entender, espero que si.


----------



## Lucio Ariel (Jul 4, 2011)

Rage10 dijo:


> No se si me hice entender, espero que si.



Claro que si entiendo. Gracias.

Saludos.


----------



## shoker4 (Jul 5, 2011)

Estube leyendo /mirando  tú post https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/robot-hecho-lego-prepara-panques-59076/ y sinceramente no me parece una pregunta, más bien a mi me parece que posteas información para los demás, incluso el título lo dice todo: "Robot hecho con lego que prepara panqés" o sea no dice nada sobre construcción o ayuda a construirlo, yo creo que no estás formulando las preguntas/dudas/consultas de una manera tal que todos querramos ayudarte, y en los post escribís de tal manera que (a mi personalmente) da la sensación que ya lo sabés todo y no necesitas ayuda. 

Si te fijás en tus post todos son comentarios o sugerencias de mejoras.
Discriminar? para nada, ¿ayudar? con mucho gusto en mis tiempos libres.

Presta atención como escriben los títulos de los temas y las consultas, así te da una idea como expresarte.

Un abrazo


----------



## tormento (Jul 8, 2011)

lucio ariel

despues de haber leido el hilo completo creo en mi opinion que las preguntas son muy importantes pero solo si son especificas a medida que mas generalizas es posible que no tengas respuestas exactas por que tu planteo de pregunta fue de caracter amplio yo por lo que he leido es un foro tecnico no es cualquier foro aunque lo temas que plantees tengan que ver con la electronica al ser preguntas o afirmacion generales el interes en contestarla disminuye y no son instantaneas este foro por lo que vi trata de ser responsable en cuanto a su contestacion lo que no sabe no lo inventa y no contesta por dar una respuesta creo yo que se pone en el lugar del otro para tratar de ser lo mas responsable posible bueno asi me siento yo cuando trato de dar mi opinion en algun tema y como toda respuesta inteligente demora. Asi que la paciencia es la madre de todas las virtudes. Asi que se paciente y especifico claro y conciso y con eso seguro tendras una respuesta favorable


----------



## Mandrake (Jul 10, 2011)

Como estamos en la sala de charla, yo respondere a titulo personal la siguiente pregunta.



Lucio Ariel dijo:


> . . . ¿acaso me estan discriminando . . .



¿Quien lo discrimina?, yo no se si su merced es alta, curvilinea, hermosa, mejor dicho una Sofia Vergara, y como para completar: ¡conoce de electronica y es soltera!.



¿Como puede afirmar que es discriminado?.


----------

